# Micro sized maltese?



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Edited: I Wanna shorten the post to make it go straight forward to the point 

I got a new lens. For a lens like the one I got, teeny tiny subjects are perfect for it. I mean, that is its purpose! That is what it was manufactured to do. 

The day is over but I ended up with only pictures of one subject. 

I know that maltese are small dogs, but they aren't Micro sized subjects, but he was good at distracting! 

I used the lens for a complete different purpose. I guess that it isn't bad after all because this only proves that it works well for non Micro subjects. 

Here they are....

the eye of a maltese 









The nose of a maltese









The maltese himself...rocking a modeling pose









An expert at smiling 









When the natural sun hits his eyes, the color changes slightly to these. 









For that boy ^ I turned my attention away from the micro subjects immediately to face him.

Can't wait to snap real better photos tomorrow of real micro subjects :chili: hopefully no distractions tomorrow.

wishing all a wonderful weekend.

Kat


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Love, love, love the nose!! :wub:

Big HUGz! Jules


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Kat - I think you found the perfect micro subject -- micro cute. Wow it's amazing to see the detail in the eye and the nose. I know you're going to love that lens out in the garden with bugs and flowers, etc. Love Snowy's smile and that sad little pose. :wub::wub: I don't blame your family for asking your to be their photographer. They have a pro right in the family why go outside? :HistericalSmiley: Enjoy the lens and looking forward to more pix.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

What beautiful pictures...love the nose one.


----------



## Tracy and Tessa (Sep 22, 2010)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

oh wow .. u should frame all of these .. i love it !


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Yepper love that nose shot and the close up modeling pose. Isn't micro fun? I have to get some close up fliters for my new camera for some micro shots. I have some for my other camera and I can get piccies of hairs on a flie's leg.

One the eye shot,you can see your reflection in his eyes,so cute.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

oh I love these pics!!!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

LOVE all these photos esp. the little nose one where you can see a bit of his eye. Snowy has beautiful eyes and I love the color of them. Hey, can we almost see you in his eyes ;-) This is why I need to get a better camera - I would love to take photos like these of Aolani.


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Love it!!!


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

I love the pics they are very good I just love black and white. Good job Kat. You have just inspired me...


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

love the pics, Snowy has such pretty eyes!!:wub:


----------



## girlygirls (Oct 31, 2010)

Very cool!


----------



## TB.TL (Oct 13, 2010)

Beautiful pictures!! I love them!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh Kat, you are amazing!!!! What great pics! Love them.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Kat, those are really great photos! You are one of the best photographers I know, and your subjects are simply perfect!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Awesome shots Kat!!! I'm almost as jealous of your new micro lens as I am of your gorgeous subjects!!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

:aktion033: Awesome photos & awesome subjects. Love the eye shot with the reflection.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

How neat Kat. I see you are using the 105 VR??? Nice lens. Lots of fun. :biggrin: and great subjects. Fisheye would make some interesting Maltie shots too


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Guys, I am so happy with this lens :chili: I got lots of photos of some flowers and insects this morning  just need to be transferred and resized which I will do once I get the time to go through them all, but from the playback view of the photos through my camera, I can tell that the lens is BRILLIANT!!!!! 

I am off to a little adventure in few minutes with some friends. I will bring this lens along with my other prime lens. You never know what subjects we can find in the way. 



Snowbody said:


> I don't blame your family for asking your *to be their photographer.* They have a pro right in the family why go outside? :HistericalSmiley:


Sue, I think it is the Nikon and my addiction to using it :HistericalSmiley: 

it sure was a nice time spent with them. My brother took my nikon to snap a group picture of me with the family for a couple of shots. We all sat there: "1, 2, 3....SMILE" *click* !!! that was one of the best photos in the view that everyone had a pose that he/she was happy with...no blinking eyes or anything...BUT each one was missing a forehead and the tip of the head  I looked at the photo and was like :w00t: then at the family's face expressions : PRICELESS!!!! We had to use the self timer for few more pictures of all of us! 
Gotta love that boy :wub: I'm there to teach him anytime he shows an interest in picture taking and framing an image before snapping it. At the moment, it is in his least interest. He is more into playing games, toys, soccer...etc I guess there is still hope ^_^

My mum decided to frame that picture 



uniquelovdolce said:


> oh wow .. u should frame all of these .. i love it !


I sure should add them to the collection of framed photos in the room 



michellerobison said:


> Yepper love that nose shot and the close up modeling pose. Isn't micro fun? I have to get some close up fliters for my new camera for some micro shots. I have some for my other camera and I can get piccies of hairs on a flie's leg.
> .


Micro is soo much fun ^_^ I don't have close up filters for it. 



michellerobison said:


> One the eye shot,you can see your reflection in his eyes,so cute.





Johita said:


> Hey, can we almost see you in his eyes ;-)


haha the crazy camera lady through the eyes of a maltese; I wonder if he ever gets bored of seeing me all the time :HistericalSmiley: yesterday though, it was him who distracted me while I was trying to locate little insects. 

I see reflection in the eyes is more clear for sceneries. In this shot for example, you can see the reflection of the sky much clearer than mine. Which makes me think of the next photo idea  I would love to have a picture of a maltese eye with the reflection of the ocean/beach :wub: I gotta try that when I take them to the beach one day ^_^



Johita said:


> Snowy has beautiful eyes and I love the color of them.


awwh his eyes are brown, but in the sun, they go light brown :wub: I love them too, especially because they look expressive and alert sometimes - which does speak about his personality. My princess, Crystal, eyes are black always sweet, warm, tender looking :wub: can't help it but love them both.



malteseboy22 said:


> You have just inspired me...


I'm sure happy that I did :thumbsup: it is so much fun



Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Kat, those are really great photos! You are one of the best photographers I know, and your subjects are simply perfect!


awwh sweet Linda, it is my Nikon ^_^



Harley & Dakotas Mum said:


> Awesome shots Kat!!! I'm almost as jealous of your new micro lens as I am of your gorgeous subjects!!


I don't mind lending the lens, but the subjects? goodness, I don't know how will my life be without them:wub::wub:





silverhaven said:


> How neat Kat. *I see you are using the 105 VR*??? Nice lens. Lots of fun. :biggrin: and great subjects. Fisheye would make some interesting Maltie shots too


yes because that is my new lens :chili:

It is funny that you mentioned fisheye because I was between this lens and that one. There were 2 models of fisheye available at the store, but the one that I was looking for was out of stock, so I went for this one (which was also in my list of lens I planned to get).. One day I will get that model that I I've been eying  by time, the'll bring it back to the store and I will be better at affording it.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Kat! what fun pictures!!! You're making me want to go get a micro lens now..... :aktion033: Can't wait to see what other pics you've taken..


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Wow, those are great shots, Kat! You're one of the best photographers I know. I love the nose photo! :wub::wub:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Wow, it would be awesome if you could get a pic of the clouds in their eyes!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Great shots Kat, I love closeups.

what lens do you have or did you say already.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

The A Team said:


> You're making me want to go get a micro lens now..... :aktion033:


Oh u gotta try a micro lens, Pat :chili: sooo much fun 



suzimalteselover said:


> You're one of the best photographers I know. I love the nose photo!


awwh Suzi, trust me, it is the camera and lens :thumbsup: :grouphug:



Johita said:


> Wow, it would be awesome if you could get a pic of the clouds in their eyes!


another great idea... and now since winter is around the corner, lots of clouds can be found :chili: I love the sky's decoration (clouds) too!! it will make an awesome shot. 



Maglily said:


> what lens do you have or did you say already.


Brenda, that is my new VR Micro-Nikkor 105mm lens :two thumbs up: I just love it


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

:wub::wub::wub:I love those micro shots, Kat!!!! Great photos!!! 

Love both your babies. Love the way you presented it....eyes of a Malt, nose of a Malt!! 

Can you come over and take pics of my babies? :chili:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

princessre said:


> Can you come over and take pics of my babies? :chili:


oh it will be an honer for me to do :w00t::wub::wub: Goodness, but I am not sure how will I take my eyes off the two:smheat: this siggie of yours makes me stop for few seconds each time I come across your post to stare at the cuties :wub2: ... I'm just afraid that right after the photo session, you'll be missing two maltese :w00t: - and will have to chase Kat to have them back :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Great pictures, Kat.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Katkoota said:


> oh it will be an honer for me to do :w00t::wub::wub: Goodness, but I am not sure how will I take my eyes off the two:smheat: this siggie of yours makes me stop for few seconds each time I come across your post to stare at the cuties :wub2: ... I'm just afraid that right after the photo session, you'll be missing two maltese :w00t: - and will have to chase Kat to have them back :HistericalSmiley:


That's too sweet of you! Okay, we're ready for you to ring the doorbell anytime!!!! Please be sure to bring Snowy and Crystal too...I'd like to steal them also!! :wub::wub:


----------

